# new to geckos and breeding setup



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello i would like to get a few leopard geckos and eventually breed them. I have not kept reptiles before but I do understand a lot about them I was going to get a ball python but my mum doesnt like them so my next option was a chameleon but I eventually decided to get a parrot. But now I would like to get some reptiles. 

I have looked in to leopard geckos before but I really want a snake. I have been reading and watching videos on leopard gecko and I understand their needs.

I would like to keep them in a breeding rack setup as I would like to eventually breed them. Im think of getting 2 males and 3 females, I will get unrelated ones so I wont have any problems there. 

My only problem is Im not sure how to setup the rack system, I want to buy a 5 drawer plastic storage tower but not sure about how to setup the heat tape and the thermostat?
Also I can't find heat tape like what I've seen most people of youtube use how good is heat cable?


----------



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

Nikster199 said:


> Hello i would like to get a few leopard geckos and eventually breed them. I have not kept reptiles before but I do understand a lot about them I was going to get a ball python but my mum doesnt like them so my next option was a chameleon but I eventually decided to get a parrot. But now I would like to get some reptiles.
> 
> I have looked in to leopard geckos before but I really want a snake. I have been reading and watching videos on leopard gecko and I understand their needs.
> 
> ...


I would like to use one like this http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9143803.htm. 

And when I started breeding I will setup a smaller one for the babies like this
Buy 5 Drawer Slim Tower Storage Unit - White at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Plastic storage boxes and units.


----------



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

Okay so Ive decided to make my own custom shelving unit instead, as I have some spare wood lying around so I will just buy some RUBs anymore recommend what size I should get for a adult? My shelfs will be 325mm wide x 540mm long I will have 3 shelves and get 1 male and 2 female just to start.


----------



## aphideous (Apr 1, 2014)

You should maybe get one gecko first to see how you go with it before planning on breeding. It's a lot to take on! Does you mum know you plan on breeding? How long have you been thinking about geckos for, because from your post, you seem to change your mind often? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yea it was more my mum changing my mind because she did like the idea that a snake could escape and I changed my mind on the chameleon mainly because I,couldnt find any for sale at the time, I still have a custom cage I made for it. 

And I was planning on just getting one gecko to start of with im going to buy one female from a shop where I usually get my parrots supplies and then get the rest from local shops so I wouldnt have an related animals. 
I have not started to build anything yet because my garden is being redone. 

My mum doesnt mind geckos she just doesn't like snakes and yes I know it will be alot of work but I have a lot of free time so it be fine.


----------



## caen (May 11, 2013)

Hi 
a few things you should think about
incubator, do you have one?
feeders, crickets, mealworms, hoppers, dubia roaches. how are you going to feed them? will you be setting up feeder farms or feeding from shop supplied (works out expensive). I am not sure of your age but you mentioned your mum not liking snakes. will you be buying things as breeding can get expensive.
I would take some time out, you say you have researched on breeding geckos and then you ask about RUB sizes and set up. get on youtube, this forum and look at as many care sheets as you can.
don't want to come across as condescending.


----------



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi im 17 and I dnt have any of the equipment yet in still planning it out, I was going to just get a few young geckos first so I wouldn't be breeding for at least a year. I was going to start a mealworm and cricket farm. And I would be buying the things and by the time I start breeding I should hopefully have an apprenticeship so I will be able to pay for anything I need. 
I was going to buy a few rubs of suitable size and then buikd the rack around them and a smaller rack later on for babies. 
What I wanted to know is how to setup the heating in a rack system because most videos are in America and they use heat tape but we dont get that in the UK, so I was going to use heat cable


----------



## caen (May 11, 2013)

hi
you can use heat cable or heat mats with a thermostat. go for 33l RUBS or similar. I would buy the RUBs and then build your rack. get the rack working at the right temperature with the accessories in the tub (trial run). once you are happy the rack works then look at Geckos.
the last thing you want to do is get the animals and then swap and change them about into different environments. make sure the racks are correct so you can introduce the gecko straight into the rub to cut down on stress. remember when doing your trial to have your moist hide in place as this will effect the temp.


----------



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah I wanted to use heat cable because heat mats would work out a lot more and with a heat cable I can plug it straight into the thermostat but if I used a few heatbmats I would need more than one thermostat. 
And yes I was planning on building the rack around the rubs so I would have a perfect fit. 
Im going to set it up for a week to check the equipment/ setup works fine and to monitor the temps. And thanks for the advice I didnt realise the moist hide would affect the temps


----------



## caen (May 11, 2013)

I am not 100% sure it does but it makes sense that if you have something in the RUB it would effect the temp. the same as when you add the Gecko this may also change the temp slightly.
if you go for heat cable you will have to route the cable into cabinet. you could have 6 33l rubs over two shelves on one thermostat with two heat mats. yes a little more expensive but if a mat fails it is a simple matter of changing them round, if your cable fails you have to do every shelf.


----------



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

yeah that makes sense. And that's a good point I was going to get the cable and put it around a few pieces of raised wood (if you get what im saying) this way ifbi have to change the heat cable it won't be so hard and saves mw time on routing the wood


----------

